# alot of problems



## musicalmischief (Aug 2, 2009)

when ever i blow my car horn a poping sound comes through my back dash speakers. Also when i cross 4000rpm i get a loud whining sound through my speakers.When i turn down the volume right down i hear a low humming noise. When i put in a disk into the cd player when the volume is down there is also a "pop" sound. Did the system myself, would have taken the car to a professional, but im curious of what are causing these problems and try to solve them myself.



these noises only comes through my mid range speakers.. i have 2 6" on the doors, 2 8" on the back dash with 2 tweeters, on a 4channel 2000watt boss amp.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey man!
And welcome to the forum!
You could try a ground loop isolater for the amp and speaker problem. The horn may be on a power feed that is also being used by something in the stereo witch will cause this. See if you have any thing tapped into the fuse box on the same fuse as the horn, could be the amp is turned up too much.
It may just be the amp, in witch case there is no fix except to replace it.........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like you have the power wire and the RCA signal wires running to close together, like down the same side of the vehicle. Make sure that you run the RCA and remote turn on down one side of the vehicle and the power line down the other, and the ground should be with in 36 inches of the amplifier.


----------

